# Konoha Country Club Weekly Watch Along Discussion



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2015)

The convo is messy place to organize our thoughts, so I figured a separate thread would help.


First of all, I need to know the times everyone is available, the current time was picked to benefit the most members, but the time isn't convenient for everyone.
Please post the days and times you are best available.

I would like to know if everyone would up to extending the watch along to another day, maybe have a friday and sunday event(something along those lines).

Also post any recommendations you might have for future watch alongs, tonight we are watching Chuunibyou, but we still haven't decided on the next series. The series must be 12-26 episodes long, no long running anime, however something like JJBA season 1 is fine since it wraps up nicely, so anything along that vein.







heartsutra said:


> BTW for future uses that involve coordination between varying timezones, we don't have to look for tools outside of this very forum. We just need to go to our User CP → Settings & Options → Date & Time Settings
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _EXP get_
> ...


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 17, 2015)

OH, now I see what you mean. Do you want to move all the posts from the convo to this thread as well, just to keep track of things? We've had some good input on availability from various members.

I also want to point out that Jolyne basically promised to host at least once. I have blackmail material in form of a screencap. 

Would love to see this becoming a tradition and want to encourage members as well as fellow staff to help hosting this.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2015)

Move information if you want, but I'd rather not start moving entire posts.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2015)

My any and all suggestions are going to be SoL or romaneu 

Tier0 suggestion: Puella Magi Madoka Magica 
Tier1 suggestions: Toradora, My Little Monster 
Tier2 suggestions: My Teenage Romance is as Wrong as I Expected, bakemonogatari

I'm always online


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 17, 2015)

Quoting useful posts from Konoha Ryokan Convo


*Spoiler*: _some of this might need updating_ 





Xiammes said:


> I'd be down for watching a VN or if someone streamed a anime, outside of the weekends, by weekdays are pretty empty.





heartsutra said:


> I volunteer as host but only have time on weekends~
> I'd use  and it allows up to 15 people at the same time





heartsutra said:


> If I were host, I can only offer Fri., Sat. and Sun.
> Time doesn't really matter~





heartsutra said:


> *Spoiler*: _This is might need an update_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Xiammes said:


> The earlier the better for Friday and Saturday, something around 4pm EST, pretty busy on those days after 6 or 7.




*Spoiler*: _What the Watchalong OP could look like_ 





heartsutra said:


> *KONOHA RYOKAN WATCHALONG  #1 —*
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Xiammes, I think this info should be put in the OP:



heartsutra said:


> BTW for future uses that involve coordination between varying timezones, we don't have to look for tools outside of this very forum. We just need to go to our User CP → Settings & Options → Date & Time Settings
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _EXP get_
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 17, 2015)

I would recommend more Japanimes ... but I also want to see what other people like. 

If I would recommend one more anime, it would be Sankarea.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 17, 2015)

I should be available on most days and most times as long as it isn't a late night viewing since I've got to work overnight and wouldn't be able to access my computer. Tuesdays and Thursdays probably wouldn't work for me either since normally I end up having to work one or both of those days for my day job.

As for random suggestions:
Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu
Gosick
Needless
Seto no Hanayome
Nyan Koi


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes, Needless would be a great watch along.


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 17, 2015)

I wonder if watching 4 episodes per session might be too much and it should be 3 episodes per week, making it about 60mins per session


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 17, 2015)

3 is good per session


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 17, 2015)

Holy fuck that was based

If I have time I'll be there every week


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 17, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I wonder if watching 4 episodes per session might be too much and it should be 3 episodes per week, making it about 60mins per session



It might be. The trade off with that is it takes an extra week to finish a 12-13 episode series though. Assuming we still do once a week.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 17, 2015)

It could just depend on how many episodes the show has though, for instance you could always try to divide the episodes so that they'll span an entire month? I'm sure we're not going to be streaming fuckhuge massively long ongoing anime so...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2015)

I know i wasn't here because I had company but I would enjoy if the sessions were longer


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2015)

I want to participate in these.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 17, 2015)

Dream said:


> I want to participate in these.



 Next weekend champ
I thought the next stream would be tomorrow, damn it I didn't want it to end ever


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 17, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> It could just depend on how many episodes the show has though, for instance you could always try to divide the episodes so that they'll span an entire month? I'm sure we're not going to be streaming fuckhuge massively long ongoing anime so...



Well if we are talking about 12 episodes we have either:
3 episodes a week=1 month(usually)
4 episodes a week=3 weeks

As options. But if we were to expand this throughout the entire weekend we would get through series faster. Especially if a 24-26 episode series gets picked in the future. 




Em Senpai said:


> I know i wasn't here because I had company but I would enjoy if the sessions were longer



I think the sessions being longer is going to depend a lot on who is hosting. The time zones make things trickier.



Dream said:


> I want to participate in these.



Were you at work during tonight's watchalong or did you forget?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 17, 2015)

Depends on the length of the series. I'd rather try to finish something in a month.

So how does everyone feel about a second streaming event, we play a VN or watch current anime during the time period and friday saved for powering through a anime?


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2015)

jetstorm said:


> Were you at work during tonight's watchalong or did you forget?



Had some guests at home.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 17, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> So how does everyone feel about a second streaming event, we play a VN or watch current anime during the time period and friday saved for powering through a anime?



I said I was fine with the idea when it was brought up a few weeks back. I'm still interested if enough people say they want to do it. 



Dream said:


> Had some guests at home.



Talk about bad timing.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 18, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> I know i wasn't here because I had company but I would enjoy if the sessions were longer





Dream said:


> Had some guests at home.



Coincidence? I think NOT.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2015)

He drank all my wine 


But I profited in the end


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 18, 2015)

If we want to have longer watchalongs I really think we need to get that timezone rotation going because I'm actually more of a wuss than I thought and everything starts deteriorating after 12pm

At some point in time, we could watch movies for a change


And definitely look into LNs and VNs


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 19, 2015)

If people want to rotate the time they need to chime in again about what is most suitable. Then we can do a re-vote for whatever time slot people want to go with for future watchalongs.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 19, 2015)

I have to figure out when my fall classes are


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 30, 2015)

Tomorrow's watchalong session is the last for Chuunibyou.

I suggest doing a one week break after it and discuss if we want to try host the watchalong on a different day/time and what to watch next!


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2015)

Gonna be able to watch this friday
Tell me what I missed tho


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 30, 2015)

So there's this kawaii bitch and she has a demon or evil eye or something


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2015)

That was literally every episode in the first watchalong

So nothing happened then


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2015)

Sexual tension between MC and Rikka, she discovered some unknown feelings. I really suggest watching at least episode 8.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 30, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Tomorrow's watchalong session is the last for Chuunibyou.
> 
> I suggest doing a one week break after it and discuss if we want to try host the watchalong on a different day/time and what to watch next!



Suggestions were already made earlier so unless we get some more we should probably vote on the ones people brought up. As far as a watch time, I'm not working my day job anymore so anything from noon onwards is fine for me until I find something else. 

Still waiting to see what other times everyone else prefers. Most people who have joined this are in Euro time zones or have Euro-type body clocks (myself included) so I'm curious about what other times are going to be suggested.


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 30, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> Gonna be able to watch this friday
> Tell me what I missed tho



This is what I remember

– DESU-Girl dislikes diary products
– DESU-Girl and Nibutani like to banter
– Rikka has trouble with Maths, Yuuta helps her with it successfully, their relationship/friendship evolve
– Sommer break has rolled around. Rikka's sister asks Yuuta to join Rikka on vacation. The other crew members tag along and our protagonists visit Rikka's grandparents who live close to the sea.
– Lots of lulzy moments between Nibutani and DESU girl
– We learn a bit about Rikka's background: the (to Rikka) sudden death of her dad three years ago traumatized her. After her dad died, she had to live with her grandparents for a while, her sister was away because of work. Her grandfather was rather strict.
– Rikka can't stand being at her grandparent's for too long, so she runs away and goes back home. Yuuta catches on and joins her on her trip back. Rikka asks Yuuta about his 8th grader's syndrome and when the effects kicked in for the first time. All in all, Rikka and Yuuta get to know each other better once more.
– Rikka stays at Yuuta's place then because she forgot her keys and can't get into her own apartment
– Doki Doki moments

I found episode 7 pretty touching. 
My eyes were a little wet towards the end.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2015)

Don't worry added in the most important part to your post heart


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 31, 2015)

Shit's kinda starting so get hyped and in there (in that order), nerds


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Girls are usually gross but I guess takanashi is ok


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Everyone should watch this series


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 4, 2015)

Alright so the next series has yet to be decided on. I know Linkofone has said he has some in mind but right now it's just M's suggestions along with my own that are actually noted down in the thread. People can list some more or we can start narrowing down the choices instead.

No one has offered up a new time for the watchalong so I assume it will be the same time as before if there isn't an agreement by Friday. 

Heart-chan will be unable to host this upcoming weekend and possibly the one after that so we have to find an alternative host for the next few times.

If there is anything else I missed I'll add it later or expect someone else to correct me on it.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 4, 2015)

I can most LIKELY host if need be


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 7, 2015)

So is there not one this week?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2015)

Nope, we need to seriously consider organizing it and deciding what we are going to watch next.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 8, 2015)

Well I'm with you senpai


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

To get things started off

I recommend Daily Lives of Highschool boys.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Sounds gay


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

Only the gayest

Its probably one of the top 3 funniest anime I have ever watched, along side School Rumble.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm down for something gay 

But action/battaru might be a good change of pace too


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NIoW9OYN78E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 10, 2015)

Literally one of the funniest anime you can get

Id support that


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Literally one of the funniest anime you can get
> 
> Id support that



where have you been the past month


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 10, 2015)

em senpai said:


> where have you been the past month



My computer became insufferable to watch anything remotely long 
but I have a spankin new pc now


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 10, 2015)

I suggest watching the Madoka Movies 1–3.

And I am very sad Jolyne hasn't joined us the last 3 or 4 times.
Very sad in fact. Why does your PC have to be such a potato


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2015)

If Jolyne will be able to join future watchalongs that is good news.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I suggest watching the Madoka Movies 1?3.
> 
> And I am very sad Jolyne hasn't joined us the last 3 or 4 times.
> Very sad in fact. Why does your PC have to be such a potato



I could go for watching these a 4th time


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 10, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I suggest watching the Madoka Movies 1–3.
> 
> And I am very sad Jolyne hasn't joined us the last 3 or 4 times.
> Very sad in fact. Why does your PC have to be such a potato



I just said I have a new pc now 





Madoka works though
although I can guarantee daily lives of highschool boys is absolutely hilarious


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

After some discussion behind the scenes, we figured moving the watch along to the new social section would be for the best as this is as much of a social thing as its a anime watch along. This was always hearts project and she would have greater control over it too.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

idk what that even means sounds the same so ok


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 10, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Only the gayest
> 
> Its probably one of the top 3 funniest anime I have ever watched, along side School Rumble.





Jolyne said:


> Literally one of the funniest anime you can get
> 
> Id support that


Yes           pls


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

Its going to be the same, maybe a namechange if heart wants, but everything else should be the same.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

xiammes for country club mod pls


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 10, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> [YOUTUBE]NIoW9OYN78E[/YOUTUBE]



I accept this


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

The vaginarchy is too strong.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2015)

I support the choice as well.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

Since this is a new section, I need everyone to post the times they are most available, the current watch along is scheduled for Friday 6pm EST.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 10, 2015)

The normal hour is good enough for me, wouldn't mind if it was earlier


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> The vaginarchy is too strong.



idk your gender


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 10, 2015)

unanimous for highschool boys then 
normal time is fine for me
demod xiammes 



Jagger said:


> I support the choice as well.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

em senpai said:


> idk your gender



I am a oppressed white male.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2015)

You silly willy, you can't be white and ooppressed.

In fact, your ignorance about such matter triggers me as a person of color.

Edit: Oh and yes, I agree with the normal time.


----------



## kire (Aug 10, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> unanimous for highschool boys then
> normal time is fine for me



I guess so..
Normal time is good for me too.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

What did I miss?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2015)

We watched Spice and Wolf Season 1 and Chuunibyou season 1, seems like unanimous decision for Daily Lives of Highschool boys.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Sweet. 

I take it Friday at 6PM was the time you guys were gunna start that? 

6PM what timezone tho?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2015)

6pm est

I was hoping people would post times they are available so we could change it.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

School break means I'm early pretty much any time save for the weekends. 

And I'm EST so 6PM is top.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2015)

This is as much of a social thing as its a anime thing. If you want to watch anime, you have way better options then watching a stream,let alone a stream of a stream.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

so is there like a chat on the side or smth


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2015)

Heart uses Rabbit, it has a chat on it, but if this takes off because of a better environment, we need to find something better.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

so is it basically twitch but you guys are streaming animu instead of vidya gamus?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2015)

Pretty much.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 12, 2015)

What is dis


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 12, 2015)

Its a anime watchalong, Heartsutra hosts these on Friday 6pm EST, we watch 3-4 episodes and just have a great time. This was started because we needed to get Jet to watch Spice and Wolf.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 12, 2015)

I recommend getting drunk for extra fun


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for your input. This thread is now retired. 
The new thread to discuss this is over .


----------

